# Aliens: Hasbro bringt das M41A Pulse Rifle als Nerf-Gun in den Handel



## Icetii (18. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Aliens: Hasbro bringt das M41A Pulse Rifle als Nerf-Gun in den Handel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Aliens: Hasbro bringt das M41A Pulse Rifle als Nerf-Gun in den Handel*


----------



## weazz1980 (18. August 2021)

Cooles Teil, aber warum diese Farbe? Das versaut finde ich die ganze Idee dahinter...


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Cooles Teil, aber warum diese Farbe? Das versaut finde ich die ganze Idee dahinter...


Ist normal bei den Nerf-Replikas, der Mando Blaster ist auch so orange weiß, den müsste man dann halt umlakieren wenn man das Ding für z.B. Coseplay nutzen möchte


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Cooles Teil, aber warum diese Farbe? Das versaut finde ich die ganze Idee dahinter...



naja, damit es aussieht wie ein Spielzeug, was ein Problem ist wenn man so Dinger nachbaut deren Prop aussieht wie eine Echte Wumme und so leichtes Problem ist in einem Land in der "Gun Safety" eher so Optional ist und sichergestellt ist das jeder Vollidiot eine Waffe bekommen kann

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man nicht vor hat damit in der Öffentlichkeit rumzulatschen: Bissel Farbe, paar YT Videos zu weathering anschauen und ein paar Screenshots vom Film, Spielen und Fotos von den Originalen Props und selbst tätig werden


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, damit es aussieht wie ein Spielzeug, was ein Problem ist wenn man so Dinger nachbaut deren Prop aussieht wie eine Echte Wumme und so leichtes Problem ist in einem Land in der "Gun Safety" eher so Optional ist und sichergestellt ist das jeder Vollidiot eine Waffe bekommen kann
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man nicht vor hat damit in der Öffentlichkeit rumzulatschen: Bissel Farbe, paar YT Videos zu weathering anschauen und ein paar Screenshots vom Film, Spielen und Fotos von den Originalen Props und selbst tätig werden



In einem Land wo man in fast jeden Supermarkt im Vorbeigehen eine echte Waffe und Munition kaufen kann (und das ohne Kontrollen u.ä.) ? Nach dem Motto: "Wollen sie zu ihren Schinken und den Eiern auch noch eine Beretta ?" Und wo auf jeden amerikanischen Einwohner nach aktuellem Stand im Schnitt 4-6 Schusswaffen kommen ? Manche haben 40, manche 0.

Das ist ja so was von Looooogisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In einem Land wo man in jeden Supermarkt im Vorbeigehen eine echte Waffe und Munition kaufen kann (und das ohne Kontrollen u.ä.) ? Nach dem Motto: "Wollen sie zu ihren Schinken und den Eiern auch noch eine Beretta ?"
> 
> Das ist ja so was von Looooogisch.


Das Teil wird weltweit produziert in einheitlichem Look, nicht nur für den US-Markt


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2021)

Ich kenne aber genügend Spielzeugpistolen die farblich passender wirken. Weiß allerdings nicht ob die noch nach alter Gesetzgebung designt sind.


----------



## weazz1980 (18. August 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, damit es aussieht wie ein Spielzeug, was ein Problem ist wenn man so Dinger nachbaut deren Prop aussieht wie eine Echte Wumme und so leichtes Problem ist in einem Land in der "Gun Safety" eher so Optional ist und sichergestellt ist das jeder Vollidiot eine Waffe bekommen kann
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite, wenn man nicht vor hat damit in der Öffentlichkeit rumzulatschen: Bissel Farbe, paar YT Videos zu weathering anschauen und ein paar Screenshots vom Film, Spielen und Fotos von den Originalen Props und selbst tätig werden


Ja naja, versteh ich schon deine Aussage, aber wenn schon eine Pulse-Rifle dann doch bitte wie im Film. Oder wenigstens ne "coole" Farben, nicht weiss/gelb 🙄


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber genügend Spielzeugpistolen die farblich passender wirken. Weiß allerdings nicht ob die noch nach alter Gesetzgebung designt sind.



die Frage ist da nur ob sich andere nicht drum scheren weil irgendeiner in China was zusammenpinselt
und sicher gibts das auch Weltweit, aber so als Ami Designer


weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ja naja, versteh ich schon deine Aussage, aber wenn schon eine Pulse-Rifle dann doch bitte wie im Film. Oder wenigstens ne "coole" Farben, nicht weiss/gelb 🙄



ja gut, das logisch
Wenn Farbig warum diese Farbwahl


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. August 2021)

Diese knallbunten Farben sollen darstellen "ich bin harmlos - ich bin ein Spielzeug, keine Kriegswaffe - kauf mich".
Zu "meiner" Zeit konnten die Spielzeug-Waffen nicht realistisch genug aussehen, der einzige Hinderungsgrund äußerliche 1:1 Kopien zu fertigen, waren die höheren Kosten die für entsprechenden Detailgrad nötig waren und dann oft über dem Budget von Familien mit Kindern lagen.
Mit Beginn der 90er und dem Jugoslawienkrieg, kamen dann langsam Elternbewegungen auf, die sehr lautstark gegen solche Spielzeugwaffen protestierten.
Das gleiche Schema bei Beginn des Irakkrieges.
Natürlich waren die schon politisch gefärbt.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - die Spielzeug-Waffen wurden grob seit Anfang der 90er immer weiter im Aussehen entschärft, selbst wenn es reine SciFi oder Fantasy Spielzeug-Waffen sind.
Inzwischen ist es schwierig in einem Spielzeugladen auch nur eine halbwegs passable Spielzeug-Waffe selbst zu Karneval/Fasching zu erstehen.
Deutschland ist hier auch äußerst extrem, im europäischen Ausland ist es je nach Land etwas schwächer, die alten Ostblock Länder z.B. geben da gar nichts drauf.


----------



## lokokokode (18. August 2021)

ach, kann man auch anmalen. damit "spielen" muss man ja nicht )


----------



## golani79 (18. August 2021)

A Hello Kitty assault rifle that actually exists
					

Not a joke this time--someone really did modify an AR-15 so that it's pink, cute, and covered in Hello Kitty.




					www.cnet.com
				




Soviel zum Thema, bunte Waffen sind harmlos


----------

